

EMC donates Vatican storage of biblical proportions - FireBeyond
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9237572/EMC_donates_Vatican_storage_of_biblical_proportions_

======
FireBeyond
Aside from anything else, and without starting a religious side topic...

EMC is donating hardware, for the good of mankind, preserving our history.

I'm fairly sure, though, that the Vatican could afford to purchase this
hardware, rather than relying on a donation. How many tens of billions do they
have "lying around"? They just spent 30M euros on a 12 apartment building
nearby, and many of the cardinals live by themselves in "10 room apartments".

The Catholic Church may have done good by preserving these works, but
realistically, many of them have been steadfastly horded, particularly any the
Church sees as 'problematic'. I wonder if these particulat texts will be
available digitally, or only to the church's upper echelons?

